# Morticia vs. Lilly



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Who is your favorite? Morticia Addams or Lilly Munster?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Tough call. For me Morticia has the edge.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Morticia is way cooler but I grew up watching _The Munsters_ so Lilly almost seems like another mom to me.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Both are accomplished actors on Theater, Film and Television. I watched both shows growing up, again with my mom cause she loved both of them. But I think my vote has to go with Lilly Munster on this one! She had more interaction with everyone on the show.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Lily better. Like TW said she interacted more. I like her overall look as a character better too. To me, Morticia just looks goth and I was never really into her while watching these when i was growing up.


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Aug 25, 2013)

austenandrews said:


> Morticia is way cooler but I grew up watching _The Munsters_ so Lilly almost seems like another mom to me.


I am the same.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm for Lily.


----------



## Mortuis (Aug 13, 2013)

Moticia.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I have to say that Morticia was my favorite. Just something about her, I don't know...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Morticia. She was cool, sophisticated, sexy, and her husband adored her ("Tish, you spoke French! Cara mia!")

Lily was beautiful, but I was never as big a fan of the Munsters. I think the difference was that the Addams family accepted themselves as normal, whereas the Munsters were trying to be normal like everyone else.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Morticia.
Lilly was campy rather than creepy, as Roxy pointed out, the Addams family didn't see themselves as not being "normal" and they had more depth with a deeper and darker family history that was referred to on a fairly regularly on the show.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I will go with Morticia. She's was just hot and I loved the goth look and atmosphere that the Addams family had in their show and movie.

I have to give Lilly her due though. The Munsters did have to fit in with the community because they were a working class family whereas the Addams family came from money.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

I have to go with Morticia. I grew up on the Addams Family and always wished that I had a mother that was that sophisticated. Although I do appreciate Lilly, I always felt that she was just a little campy like FG said. Besides Morticia wore a lot less makeup than Lilly did which made her even more elegant to me.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Morticia....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

ooooohh .... this is a dicey question. Formulated to cause division and strife. I like it.

Morticia. She was seductive, and she knew it. I knew it, and I was only 6. She was a good, albeit a lenient mother, and she was always about the family.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I liked both shows. 
Even though I like Lilly's beauty I prefer Morticia's sexy dark character. The Addams Family rules!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm casting another vote for Lily since everyone has lost their minds and forgotten how great she was. Remember her cape? Give Lily some love!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm casting another vote for Lily since everyone has lost their minds and forgotten how great she was. Remember her cape? Give Lily some love!


i agree. I posted this because all my friends at the pub plus my wife said Morticia. I was trying to prove them wrong but it looks like we are equally divided.:jol:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I preferred the Munsters as a kid. On reflection I think it's humor was aimed at a younger audience, where the Adams Family seemed to have a more adult humor. But I think that Morticia is way hotter, hands down. And I agree, sexier, more elegant, less campy. And just hot.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tough choice, Morticia, Morticia or Lily?

eea24 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

673b6 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

I'll go with the original Morticia I think.


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

Morticia looks like the mother and Lilly looks like her daughter.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Lily all the way on this one. The Addams family was cool, but nothing tops the Munsters.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like Lily. She was tough and funny.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Casting a vote for Lily, because the Munsters were my favorite. I even made a ringtone of their theme music  .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see a poll has been added to the top of the thread, so everyone who's commented can now push a button to reflect their preference


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

What Roxy said, the Addams family never made any excuses for themselves.
And Carolyn Jones...mmmmmmmm....


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see a poll has been added to the top of the thread, so everyone who's commented can now push a button to reflect their preference


Thanks. I originaly thought I created one but was not sure why it did not appear.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I see a poll has been added to the top of the thread, so everyone who's commented can now push a button to reflect their preference


Yes, I added it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

When we were kids my cousin said she wished her family was more like the Brady Bunch. I told her I wished my family was more like the Adams Family. So my vote has to stay with the family, Morticia it is.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

It's Lilly for me but I liked both shows and the munsters had muster coach 
And grandpas dragster .


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

oldpro said:


> It's Lilly for me but I liked both shows and the munsters had muster coach
> And grandpas dragster .


 Yes They werent stiffs. Gotta love the Dragula.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I like Lilly...but I've always loved all of the Addams family, especially Morticia...


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Mmmmmmmmmmm Morticia.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

I watched both growing up while I like them both, I feel Morticia has more class.


----------



## Little Haunter (Jan 28, 2014)

Morticia. Addams Family was the one old show I grew up with. Elegant, hot, lovely Gothic atmosphere, utter sophistication...


----------



## HalloweeNut (Mar 2, 2010)

Lily Munster.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Over the years I have flip flopped between the two. 
Take away the make up and creepy sets you would have a dull sit com most of the time on the Munster's, Only Grandpa seemed to have any real character. But I do love the make up and creepy sets.

The Adams' had much better characterization and Moticia the more interesting person.

But's just my opinion this morning.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> eea24 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Man, if they make another Addams Family movie, Morticia definitely needs to be played by Christina Ricci.


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Morticia all the way!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

I liked both show was watching Munsters on netflix


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

I love them both, but think that Lily is the best!


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

It's Lilly for me.


----------



## diggerc (Feb 22, 2006)

Don't forget about the poll at the top of the page.


----------



## baedden kole (Oct 17, 2012)

Lily for me as well.


----------

